# 32-bit games in 64-bit windows



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

Is there any way that I can make my old Maxis-made Sim games work in x64 Windows 7? I have tried installing them and they do not even work in the Compatibility Mode, I get an error message indicating they only work in 32-bit systems. Is there a way to fool the games into working properly? Thank you.


----------



## nebuchadnezzer2 (Feb 22, 2010)

try copying the installed games to C:/Program Files (x86) if they aren't there already. it's the program file location for 32-bit programs


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

that might work for some, but most of the games give me a "The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you are running. Check your computers information to see if you need a x86 (32 bit) or x64 (64 bit) version of the program, and contact the software provider."

I get that message when I try to install them.


----------



## TrickyNick (Jun 21, 2010)

You have to run the installer in compatibility mode. When you put the CD/DVD into the drive, and the setup program runs or gives you that error, close it. Then open up the CD/DVD in windows explorer and find the setup file that installs the games, and change it to use compatibility mode for XP, that should get it work, I've had to do that to a few of my games as well.

Just reread your post, you've already done that. Sleep deprived, sorry.


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah, I get that error message when I am trying to run them in compatibility mode.


----------



## TrickyNick (Jun 21, 2010)

What version of Sims are you trying to install? If it's the original, I just read that it uses a 16-bit installer & it won't install on a 64-bit system. Linky


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

I am not trying to install The Sims.... the Maxis-made sim games.... i.e. Sim Safari, Sim Park, Sim Copter, Sim City series, etc.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Any 32-bit program will run in a 64-bit system, although it may require compatibility mode.

However, not all programs running on a x86 system are 32-bit, however. A 32-bit OS will also run 16-bit programs.

A x64 system will not run 16-bit programs, even with compatibility mode.

If you have Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate, you can use XP-Mode to create a virtual XP machine. See this link to get started: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

So you are telling me that the Sim games I want to run are most likely 16 bit games. That makes sense then, they won't work in compatibility mode. 

I have Home Premium... therefore I can't use the Microsoft virtual machine. Is there some freeware out there that does the same thing?


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Sure, VirtualBox. The program itself is free, but you will need to pay for a copy of XP, just as if you were installing it on a real machine.


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

So better question... Is there a legal way I can do that without having to buy another copy of Windows?


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

run Linux under VirtualBox with WINE installed


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

windowserror said:


> So better question... Is there a legal way I can do that without having to buy another copy of Windows?


Unfortunately not. There are illegal ways, of course, but you have exactly 2 options to do things legally:

1) Use XP-Mode in Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate

2) Purchase a copy of XP with a legitimate product key. eBay is okay, but I strongly recommend making sure it is sealed in its plastic, to avoid getting bitten.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

i have a key I'm willing to part with. I changed an XP machine to Windows 7


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

blakcshadow said:


> i have a key I'm willing to part with. I changed an XP machine to Windows 7


You upgraded using a *full* license and not an upgrade? If not, the XP license cannot be used on another computer.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

windowserror said:


> "The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you are running. Check your computers information to see if you need a x86 (32 bit) or x64 (64 bit) version of the program, and contact the software provider."


Recently, I have been experimenting with VMLite XP Mode on my Windows 7 
Ultimate 64bit computer. So far, I've used it to play MechWarrior 2 (Win95 version) and Interstate '76.


----------

